# Studio look and feel



## Peter Cavallo (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm buying a new house and have finally got room to setup a studio properly so was just hoping to get a peek into some of your setups. Looking for layout, style, colours etc.

Just a picture will do. I like what Hans did to his place but those big couches may just push the budget a little... 

So please post a pic so I can peek in  ...thanks!


----------



## Ishido (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 6, 2017)

Awesome space Ishido-san. Lovely JX-10.

My composing space.









Ishido said:


>


----------



## Peter Cavallo (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks guys! Nice to see how some people are setup.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 7, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> My composing space.



Nice webcam.


----------



## erica-grace (Mar 7, 2017)

I am not one for pushing people to the gearslutz forum, but there is a pretty good thread there that will give you plenty of ideas.

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/high-end/864809-hi-end-home-studio-pics.html


----------



## Ishido (Mar 7, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> I am not one for pushing people to the gearslutz forum, but there is a pretty good thread there that will give you plenty of ideas.
> 
> https://www.gearslutz.com/board/high-end/864809-hi-end-home-studio-pics.html



but this is now becoming the famous black&white studio thread...lol


----------



## chillbot (Mar 7, 2017)

Ishido said:


> but this is now becoming the famous black&white studio thread...lol


I wanted to get in on this b&w trend but I think I need better moody/noir lighting and something other than college basketball on tv.






(I cropped the TV out... it helped a bit.)


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 7, 2017)

Apologies for introducing color...

Maybe not as vibey as some of the others but powerful, like a stripped-down Norton 650.

.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah but it makes it harder to figure out what's in your glass?  diet ginger ale here unfortunately.



chillbot said:


> I wanted to get in on this b&w trend but I think I need better moody/noir lighting and something other than college basketball on tv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 7, 2017)

just a random thought... for the lack of "music industry" mentioned in the news... there sure is a lotta of money out there.. somewhere... somehow.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 7, 2017)

Jack Weaver said:


> Apologies for introducing color...
> 
> Maybe not as vibey as some of the others but powerful, like a stripped-down Norton 650.
> 
> .


Totally love the vibe of the studio!


----------



## chillbot (Mar 7, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Yeah but it makes it harder to figure out what's in your glass?


Vino blanco... pino grigio always.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 7, 2017)

All your studios look amazing... the one thing I would say to the OP... and it's the same on that weird gearslutz "hi-end" thread.... it's truly just a personal preference but I go to crazy amounts of troubles to hide cables any way that I can. I have cables running through the walls everywhere. There's one cable running to the left speaker in my studio that drives me crazy, I put a fake plant there to try and hide it otherwise you won't see any cables anywhere. If I could I would have run it through the floor but the floor is a concrete slab. I may consider pulling up the carpet and poking a couple holes in it and running it that way because I'm that obsessed. Not to take anything away from anyone's setup but a few cable ties here and there go a long way to making things look really tidy and professional. I am Mr. OCD man... cable ties, cutters, and a p-touch machine handy at all times makes a studio really sharp. P-touch is also a total savior when running cables that you think you'll remember what they are and where they go but a year later you have no idea. And keeping your extra unused cables tied up is another savior.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 7, 2017)

Jack Weaver said:


> Apologies for introducing color...


You should have gone black & white just for cool factor (apparently). Love the room though, did you do all the ceiling design yourself?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 7, 2017)

chillbot said:


> did you do all the ceiling design yourself?


Yeah, I'd been doing a lot of surround mixing as of late and had to deal with all the stuff my rear surrounds (not shown in this picture) put out. Not to mention the subwoof. After I got it done I had a buddy come over with his TECron and shot the room. Only had to move a couple things to get it where I was comfortable with it. 

And.... I am with you with the cables. I had to move the studio three times in a year. So this is unfortunately just another temporary studio. Gotta move 2,000 miles away again in May to another temporary space. I'm not in a position to plumb any of these places just to look pretty. Pretty tired of moving those ATC 150's around. Someday....

.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 7, 2017)

I have to do a better job at hiding things in my studio...








chillbot said:


> All your studios look amazing... the one thing I would say to the OP... and it's the same on that weird gearslutz "hi-end" thread.... it's truly just a personal preference but I go to crazy amounts of troubles to hide cables any way that I can. I have cables running through the walls everywhere. There's one cable running to the left speaker in my studio that drives me crazy, I put a fake plant there to try and hide it otherwise you won't see any cables anywhere. If I could I would have run it through the floor but the floor is a concrete slab. I may consider pulling up the carpet and poking a couple holes in it and running it that way because I'm that obsessed. Not to take anything away from anyone's setup but a few cable ties here and there go a long way to making things look really tidy and professional. I am Mr. OCD man... cable ties, cutters, and a p-touch machine handy at all times makes a studio really sharp. P-touch is also a total savior when running cables that you think you'll remember what they are and where they go but a year later you have no idea. And keeping your extra unused cables tied up is another savior.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 7, 2017)

Hahahaha.

So nice.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 7, 2017)

chillbot, you would go into palpitations in my room. I have cables from when we moved here in 1992 that I'm sure are going nowhere.


----------



## bc3po (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm having a hard time uploading a picture here (I've never tried before this) but if you want to take a peak at my room you can find it on my Instagram page @bc3poh ... disclaimer, it's not a home studio, just a space I rent at a studio in Santa Monica.


----------

